# When do Discus get their full colors?



## aquatic_dynasty

I bought some discus babies the size of a quarter, I decided to went to economical way, but I rather raise them up when they are little. Their body are orange with black spots on them, I hope it would change, because it looks really ugly on them. I want to know when they are fully in living colors? Their parents are a red discus and a blue striped discus, I am not sure what they will become.


----------



## Guest

sound like they will look interesting when fully grown, if they change at all. my discus are about 3 inches in diameter and are not fully grown, but i suspect that they have their final colors.


----------



## Beerleader

I have 10 ranging in size from 2 inches to 6 inches. And they all have the same color when they were small as they do now, just got a bit brighter but no significant changes. My pigeon bloods have that peppered look but the orange/yellow color is more outstanding than the black spots. But more than likely they won't change a whole lot, however I have never had any that small before. Good luck with them though they are great fish! Mine wag and shake when I come near with food hehe, its cute! I just bought an ocean green and he's still a bit shy but after 3 days he's already coming around. So Good Luck!!


----------



## blixem

Are the black 'spots' very small and randomly placed like they got hit with black paint spatter? Usually towards the face or dorsal area? If so it's called "peppering". "Peppering" usually doesn't go away, and can be seen from when they are very young. Cannot remember how small though. If I remember correctly, it's a trait from a pigeon blood lineage somewhere.


----------



## Guest

right, my pigeon blood has the "peppering" on his nose. IMO i dont think it's ugly...


----------



## Beerleader

Oh I so agree one of my pigeon bloods is one of the most beautiful fish I have. They all are but his coloring is gorgeous! :smile:


----------



## Lisachromis

Some peppering can be lightened by having the discus in bright light and having a light background. If the fish is heavily peppered there will be no hiding it. I don't mind peppering on a discus if it's in a nice pattern. Some varieties of discus do not get their full colours until they are basically fullgrown (5"). Most discus do tend to show their colours earlier though.


----------



## aquatic_dynasty

Thanks EVeryone with all the help. My discus showing some pepering but not a whole lot. Im just happy it is striving at such a small size. Thx


----------

